# New Catamaran Ferry



## tugmistress (Jun 26, 2008)

Well the ferry finally arrived into orkney before christmas, and it did it's maiden voyage today nearly a year later than planned from what i understand.

There's some pictures i took at this side of the water in the ferry gallery, but after this mornings performance i am not sure he has made a wise buy. It's supposed to take 45 minutes to do the crossing, there was no way i would be there before it berthed, or so i thought. it left orkney at 8am, i finished work at scrabster at 8.45 and drove over as it's departure time was due to be 9.45 (it's a 25 minute drive ish). i got to gills and the cat was still not tied up, while i was there it took 3 attempts before successfully berthing. it wasn't particularly windy, maybe gusting 25mph tops, bt it looked to me that the gap between the two hulls had created a wind tunnel and kept pulling her off the pier? would this be possible? if so then i can see there being a lot of cancellations all year never mind in winter!

what's your thoughts on this vessel?


----------

